# 200mph in a TT



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

how much hp do you think it would need? do you think it could be done with the gearing in the 5 and 6 speeds? serious please


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (joes280)*

the transmission tops out at 168. so no. pretty stupid idea too, seeing as our cars produce significant amounts of lift at speeds over 100.


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (thenamescolby)*

thanks dumbazz considering its already been accomplished by bimoto.......233 to be exact....its not stupid, you just don't know enough about it.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (joes280)*

Says the one who is asking...


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (joes280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joes280* »_thanks dumbazz considering its already been accomplished by bimoto.......233 to be exact....its not stupid, you just don't know enough about it.


it had two engines, and two very tweaked transmissions (not to mention a massive wing, and it was done on a test track). you asked a question you knew the answer to... 
also, what's a 'dumbazz?'
you're right though; i know nothing about TTs.


----------



## dubtekmotorsports (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (thenamescolby)*

I have a few friends who are into Land Speed Racing, There are numerous factors that play into this. Horsepower, Gearing, Aerodynamics... for the most part horsepower will just get you to that speed faster, you would need to modify is the transmission however trying to reach top speed at that point without wind tunnel testing and modifying the suspension and aerodynamics would not be a sane idea. 
At 200 mph 90% of the HP keeps the vehicle moving at the speed, while the other 10% makes the vehicle accelerate, thus making aerodynamic tuning just as important as horsepower. things like covering vents, making undercarriage airflow adjustments, removing the mirrors can all add MPH to your top speed. Land Speed Racing is a very interesting sport and there is a lot of information out there on the internet.
Since you are in Richmond, you could attend an event at Maxton, NC. Laurinburg/Maxton Army Airbase. Its a standing mile top speed run. I'd suggest try it stock, see what you run. Then I would see what kind of MPH I could gain by removing the mirrors, lowering the car, covering some of the bumper vents adding/deleting a wing, building under carriage airflow. Then I'd work on getting an appointment at a wind tunnel, then horsepower, then gearing... depends on how serious you want to get.
Maxton Mile
http://www.ecta-lsr.com/


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (joes280)*

Biggest issue I see is that you'd need custom gearing, not sure if anyone makes custom tall 02M gears? Not sure how far you could get just making a very high revving motor...not sure the trans can spin more than 9k.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

your 31 and acting like a 16 year old. congrats OP


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (joes280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joes280* »_thanks dumbazz considering its already been accomplished by bimoto.......233 to be exact....its not stupid, you just don't know enough about it.

Why did you even ask this quesstion if you already knew the answer??


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

great thread...


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (thenamescolby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenamescolby* »_the transmission tops out at 168. so no. pretty stupid idea too, seeing as our cars produce significant amounts of lift at speeds over 100.


Hmm, not really, mine feels glorious at 150+ sucks straight down on the road the higher I get it.
Gearing is the big one to get over, a few in Europe have nailed 170 dead on.
Once again a possibly interesting thread gone straight into the shtter.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_your 31 and acting like a 16 year old. congrats OP


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (joes280)*

ANYWAY, it can be done, how much do you want to tweak/spend? There are taller gears, you can swap in Euro 02M TDI gears


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (l88m22vette)*

hpa makes a gearset for only $2k. gives over 200mph top speed. after being BT i myself questioned having this gearing. not for the top end, but for the mpg and taller lower gearing. 57mph in 2nd is kinda silly. only problem is it jumps TOO tall for a 4 cylinder on the streets. think it was mid 70s in 2nd.
but for 200mph it's the perfect money spent. next is closing in on the 800hp range.........which would be easier than making making the car stable at that speed.
170mph is a HUGE difference in stability than 200mph


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (joes280)*

You would need to push the 1.8T to at least 8200RPM with the stock DQB gearing.
Considering just drag coefficient and the sq ft of frontal area of the TT you would need roughly at least 480hp at the wheels.
good luck


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (M this 1!)*

HPA just sells the Euro TDI gears, they aren't full-custom or anything


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_HPA just sells the Euro TDI gears, they aren't full-custom or anything

That makes it easier, I was just putting some facts together.
I can't find it on there website. If they do how much? My buddy is going to make a AWD MKII golf TDI and wanted to use the O2M euro tranny, but if he can buy the gear set here, that would be a bit easier.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (jt932)*

No, he can't, you have to get it from Europe (_Euro_ TDI). Call HPA, for $2k its almost worth the convenience, shipping on a trans (most likely won't just find geatset) after purchase across the pond, then all the way to CA might break even...


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_HPA just sells the Euro TDI gears

Sorry, thought you were talking about just the gear set.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (dubtekmotorsports)*

He won't gain any MPH just by tweaking the aerodynamics of a stock TT considering the fact that it has an electronically limited top speed (135mph I believe).
You'd need to do a stock run, then get chipped if you want to go any faster, do another baseline run chipped.. THEN start removing/smoothing and tweaking the body/undercarriage. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dubtekmotorsports* »_ Its a standing mile top speed run. I'd suggest try it stock, see what you run. Then I would see what kind of MPH I could gain by removing the mirrors, lowering the car, covering some of the bumper vents adding/deleting a wing, building under carriage airflow. 
Maxton Mile
http://www.ecta-lsr.com/


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_

Hmm, not really, mine feels glorious at 150+ sucks straight down on the road the higher I get it.


2x that< i have not had mine over 140 but it was rock solid at 138mph.


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (BluHeaven)*

.I made this post to dream a little. I was not asking if it was feasible, but what it would take in theory to do it. The Bimoto is not feasible bc of the work involved but it's initial configuration produced a little over 600hp and did 213mph. So hp aside, I wanna know what some of you guys think it would take to do
. I'm not trying to start a post war/fight by any means, I just really don't understand why people enter posts just to hate,take the defense of other"people" or make totally useless comments to be sarcastic or whatnot. I guess you are "cool" on the internet....haha....I must admit though the comments are entertaining ,kinda. Those who made real answers thanks!


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (joes280)*

Back to the matter at hand......is there a specific formula that was used to get the 480hp number? Also that landspeed racing may be very interesting. My benz I got up to 160mph and it was pretty solid but it did have some tramming after a couple of seconds because of the tires.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (joes280)*

480hp is not going to come close!! it's an exponential power need as speed increases. i'm at 415hp and can comfortably blast past 150mph but there is NO way it'd pull another 50 if I had another 65.
the Bi Moto had two 500ish hp motors! so 1000hp for the bad math kids. the challenge was always aerodynamics and stability.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (M this 1!)*

170mph is a HUGE difference in stability than 200mph[/QUOTE]
FWIW - 164/5 is where the TT in stock dress starts having problems at 170 + lack of proper ballast makes for the lack of a better description very twitchy feel, not very comforting to say the least. Anything beyond this without some professional dialing in is a fools game. The TT regardless of its smooth looks really is not! a great candidate for the 200 club, hell my 928 and 951 blew this car away and thats stock 80s technology.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJAeAsOTR_g


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

That's only 167mph

_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJAeAsOTR_g


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

Yeah and why cant you hear the engine?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (kclax44)*

LOL! Because its total B/S ?


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_LOL! Because its total B/S ?


DING DING DING WINNNAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (joes280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joes280* »_
Back to the matter at hand......is there a specific formula that was used to get the 480hp number? Also that landspeed racing may be very interesting. My benz I got up to 160mph and it was pretty solid but it did have some tramming after a couple of seconds because of the tires. 

That was just considering the areodynamics,* not *wieght of vehicle, drivetrain loss, even the tire contact (the drag of width of tire touching the ground, ie thin vs wide tires), etc.
but this was the formula that i used;
http://www.bobnorwood.com/300%...r.htm
got the Cd and frontal area number here;\
http://www.carbodydesign.com/a...sign/


_Modified by jt932 at 4:52 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

A few years ago, I maintained ~152 mph on a long track for a few minutes in my old TT. Car physically would not go any faster, but was "squishing" into the road and easily maintained control. I had a slightly larger than stock spoiler on there. A few weeks later I tried another top speed run sans spoiler, and could not get over 125 without the car feeling squirrely. As others have stated, the aerodynamics (or lack thereof) play a very important role.


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

http://fatboyraceworks.com/gea...are=1

check out the red lines on the graph and the information on the right side of the chart. Our set up will look exactly like this.....if i put the gay ass spoiler on....then i guess i might as well make a top speed run sometime as well.


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (AudiTToR)*

I do a lot of open road racing and my car with stock gearing is 6200rpm's at 148 so top speed should be about 165mph at readline.
The biggest thing is gearing and HP and the HP required to go X mph faster increases exponentially with mph. For example, HP required to go to 200mph is about twice that required to hit 160mph, all else being equal of course.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (audiguy01)*


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice photoshop! haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 200mph in a TT (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_hpa makes a gearset for only $2k. gives over 200mph top speed. after being BT i myself questioned having this gearing. not for the top end, but for the mpg and taller lower gearing. 57mph in 2nd is kinda silly. only problem is it jumps TOO tall for a 4 cylinder on the streets. think it was mid 70s in 2nd.
but for 200mph it's the perfect money spent. next is closing in on the 800hp range.........which would be easier than making making the car stable at that speed.
170mph is a HUGE difference in stability than 200mph

HPA dont make any gear kit.
Its just an over priced *OEM DRW *final drive.
And their race gears are just *OEM DRP *gears


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 200mph in a TT ([email protected])*

yeah, sorry. didn't mean to say 'made'. but sold that is.

photoshop??


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_










nice crop....btw...you forgot to take the red off the glare of the plastic on the speedometer.

oh and don't worry....no one would see it there anyways. HAHAHAHA


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (AudiTToR)*

hahaha...good call...it was quick and im deff NOT a photshop expert i kinda just wanted to mess around and see if anyone caught it


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (audiguy01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiguy01* »_
The biggest thing is gearing and HP and the HP required to go X mph faster increases exponentially with mph.


Like he said. another example would be, lets say, the bugatti veyron. Only takes 200hp to hit 160mph, takes another 801hp to hit 253mph.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

fugly = "slow"


----------

